# unborn baby really needing prayers!!!!!!!!!



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

A very good childhood friend of mine's girlfriend is only 26 weeks pregnant and she went into labor lastnight. The Dr.'s are only giving the baby a 15% chance of living and the baby will be born anytime now. I ask that anyone willing please pray for them and the baby!! ray: ray: ray: They really need all the help they can get! 
And to make me absolutly feel even more like crap - I'm 27 weeks pregnant :tears: :doh: She is a week behind me and already in labor so im trying really hard not to freak out telling myself "your just fine and so your baby so clam down!" :GAAH: I feel like an a$$ :sigh: 
Any and all prayers for them is very much need and even more so appreciated!!! ray: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thoughts are with you and them. I went into preterm with all of my children - 28 weeks, 26 weeks, and 25 weeks. I sure hope that they were able to get her on Magnesium Sulphate and by some time for the little one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent that the little one can stay put for a little while longer ray: 

There is always hope and having Faith in God helps too :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Many thoughts and prayers going out to your friend. I know someone who years ago had their baby very very early and it was rough going, but he's been a healthy growing boy!

Congrats on your pregnancy, and I know it's hard, but you can't let it upset you that you are fine and your friend is going through what she is going through. I am a believer that everything happens for a reason, life and death. Doesn't make it easier, but for me, it explains things. So sorry I wish I could put everything I feel into words, but I just can't. Again, many thoughts and prayers going out to your friend, and please update us when you know more.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Will be continuing to pray. What a heart wrenching situation.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

:grouphug: :hug:

Hugs and prayers are with you and your dear friend, with _many_ of us here.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Will send prayers for you and your friend.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the prayers everyone!!! :hug: very very appreciated!!! I know this is all in God's hands and one way or another what happens will happen because it was ment to be that way but I sure hope and pray this baby is one of the ones who pulls through and gets to grow up... ray: ray: I know of babies being born at 23 weeks and making it so with lots of prayers and love anything is possible!!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are on their way from WA....Just tell her to keep thinking positive. Just this last weekend I was playing with my little cousin who was born this Feb. at 25 weeks. he was a little over a pound and 15 inches long...other then still being small for his 10 month age he is totally a happy healthy baby...MIRACLES do happen!!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers that the mother and little one will both be fine! Baby is in God's hands, the best place to be.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this, I agree with everything everyone has said. All in gods hands! Peace be with them no matter what happens! Maybe he/she will be a little Christmas miracle :angel2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent that way..... :hug: ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

One of my friends last year had her son at 26 weeks and he had many issues but he is a thriving little boy now and you wouldn't even know it now. The one weird thing about them being born so early is they look almost like they have downs syndrome for up to their first 3 years of life and so we thought Issac had it but he is slowly growing into his huge head and looking more normal every day. Good luck to your friend and I will pray for them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My sisters hubby has a sister who had her 2nd son the 26th of December 7 years ago...she was 2 days shy of being a full 26 weeks along, the little guy weighed 2# and the only setback he had was reflux that he grew out of.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is this situation? Is baby still "inside"? How are you doing Danniell?


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

prayers being sent up... and hugs over to you, too.

how are mom and baby doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, I finally heard something!! They had a baby boy and he was born on christmas at 26 weeks and 4 days. They named him Landin Parker. As of today he is back to his birth weight! I was to happy to hear he is pulling through so far and didn't think to ask what that weight actually is/was. Thanks again everyone for all the prayers!!!! :hug: 

I myself, am doing just fine lol I can't wait for March 30th to be here so my little boy will get here but seems how all my babies like to over cook I am figuring for the 1st week of April. 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad to hear that the little angel is doing well :hug: Amazing how the tiniest of babies have the strongest will.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well he is beating the doctors odds so far thats great! thanks for the update and will pray for a successful rest of your pregnancy :hug:


----------

